# voseo en Chile



## MarX

Hello!

I know that there are already a bunch of threads about voseo, but I'd like to know some things specifically about the Chilean voseo.

Some things I read:

1. Chilean voseo conjugation is different from the ones found in most other countries, and to use voseo verbs with *tú* is much more common because *voh* is considered pretty vulgar.

2. The voseo (positive) imperative forms are not used.


I'd like to know how (verbal) voseo is used in Chile.

Is it true that you only use it until a certain age? I read that students, including university ones, use (verbal) voseo among themselves, but stop using it after they have become "settled".

What/how is the usage in the family? Between spouses; siblings; children and parents?
Do parents say *usted* to their child as in Costa Rica?


How about subjunctive and its use in negative imperative?

Do you say:

*No lo hagái!*
*No te asentí aun! Voy agarrarte otra silla.*
*No tengái miedo!*
*No me digái!*
*No vengái antes!*
*No andí aun!* =Don't go yet! (?)
*No lo mirí!* =Don't look at it!

*Haré lo que tú querái.*
*Quiero que lo dejí.*
*Quiero que hablí.*

?

Gracias de antemano!

Saludos,


MarK

PS: Podí también responder en castellano.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, MArX


MarX said:


> 1. Chilean voseo conjugation is different from the ones found in most other countries, and to use voseo verbs with *tú* is much more common because *voh* is considered pretty vulgar.


El _vos _(con aspiración de la s, _voh_) se considera muy vulgar y puede resultar ofensivo si es dirigido a una persona desconocida, pero, al mismo tiempo, se usa habitualmente como fórmula de desafío lúdico entre amigos de mucha confianza:

- _Hola, hueón, ¡tanto tiempo! Estai más guatón._
_- Y *voh*, hueón, ¿no te hai mirao al espejo?_
- (risas).

Lo normal es que se combine el tuteo pronominal con el voseo verbal.





> 2. The voseo (positive) imperative forms are not used.


Efectivamente, se usan las formas del tuteo estándar.





> Is it true that you only use it until a certain age? I read that students, including university ones, use (verbal) voseo among themselves, but stop using it after they have become "settled".


No es verdad. Yo tengo 37 años y voseo (verbal) todo el día a mis amigos, a mis compañeros de trabajo, a mi jefe, a mis padres, a mi esposa, ¡no se salva nadie!. Puede disminuir un poco en la adultez, pero muy poco. Lo que ocurre es que entre los jovenes es casi obligatorio vosearse.





> Do parents say *usted* to their child as in Costa Rica?


Cuando los niños están aprendiendo a hablar se los trata de usted, suena muy suavecito. Luego se los tutea con una dicción perfecta y, finalmente, cuando ya pueden establecer una conversación con cierta fluidez (como a los 3 ó 4 años), uno se relaja y empieza a vosearlos. (Esto es, al menos, mi situación y la que he observado en mi círculo de conocidos). 

Lo más común es que entre padres e hijos reine el voseo, pero también se dan casos en que los hijos tratan de usted a los padres.





> How about subjunctive and its use in negative imperative?


 Sí, se vosea el subjuntivo.





> *¡No lo hagái!*
> *No te asentí aun! Voy agarrarte otra silla.** No te sentíh todavía. Voy a traerte otra silla. *(En el habla es más común _todavía_ que _aún_).
> *¡No tengái miedo!*
> *¡No me digái!*
> *¡No vengái antes!*
> *¡No andí aun!* =Don't go yet! (?) *No (te) vayái todavía.*
> *¡No lo miríh!* =Don't look at it!
> 
> *Haré lo que tú querái.*
> *Quiero que lo dejíh.*
> *Quiero que hablíh.*


En Chile existen tres formas de tratamiento:

Formal: usted.
Coloquial semi formal: tuteo.
Coloquial informal: voseo.

El tuteo y el voseo conviven sanamente, no se impone uno sobre el otro, como ha ocurrido en otros países como Argentina, en el cual el tuteo está practicamente desaparecido. En Chile, en cambio, incluso se pueden combinar en el discurso hablado de acuerdo con los matices expresivos que uno quiera darle. A mí me resultan ambos tan naturales que no soy capaz de recordar si la persona con la que hablé hace cinco minutos me voseaba o me tuteaba. 

Una característica muy especial es que al escribir no se vosea. Solo lo he visto en algunos foros de Internet, en los cuales se escribe casi fonéticamente. Nunca he escrito ni he recibido un e-mail voseado. 

El voseo siempre se realiza con perdida o aspiración de las s, que más arriba he representado con una h. La aspiración es más evidente cuando la palabra que sigue es una consonante y tiende a desaparecer si la que sigue es una vocal:

_No te qued*í* ahí._
_No te qued*íh* parado._


Estos son los tiempos verbales voseados usando como ejemplo los verbos amar, beber y vivir y usando la _h _cuando creo que es más frecuente que haya aspiración y no pérdida de la _s_

Indicativo

Presente (amas, bebes, vives): amai, bebíh, vivíh.
Pret. imperf. (amabas, bebías, vivías): amabai, bebíai, vivíai
Pret. perf. (amaste, bebiste, viviste): Al igual que en otrso países, puede aparecer una s (aspirada) al final _amasteh, bebisteh, vivisteh, _pero se considera muy poco prestigioso.
Futuro (amaré, beberé, viviré): amaríh, beberíh, viviríh (poco usados y sólo con valor de probabilidad o conjetura _"¿no seríh tú el que está enamorado de Daniela?"_
Condicional (amaría, bebería, viviría): amaríai, beberíai, viviríai.
Subjuntivo

Presente (ame, beba, viva): amíh, bebai, vivai.
Pretérito (amara, bebiera, viviera): amarai, bebierai, vivierai. (Las formas _amases_, _bebieses_, _vivieses_ no se vosean).
Futuro (No se vosea, ni se tutea, ni se "ustedea", ni nada)
El imperativo no se vosea.

Te quedo debiendo las formas compuestas.





> PS: Podí también responder en castellano.


 Me causa risa ver escrito el voseo chileno.

Saludos.


----------



## MarX

Muchísimas gracias, Ieraclub!

So voseo is alive and well in Chile, and there are no signs whatsoever of its deterioration?
I read that its use is discouraged by the education.
The only difference with other countries is its being not written?
So there is no uniform way of writing it? For example you can write either one of:
*No te preocupíh!
*or*  ... preocupí!
*or*  ... preocupís!      ?*

How is it when you write e-mails or sms's or messengers. Do you vosear? (No sé cómo se dice "vosear" en inglés. Voy a apuntar la pregunta en el foro.)
If I (verbally) voseared you now while writing, would it be too rude?

Muchas gracias por tu buenas explicaciones!
I'm excited that I receive them from a native Chilean. =)

Sincerely,


MarK


----------



## L4ut4r0

MarX said:


> Is it true that you only use it until a certain age? I read that students, including university ones, use (verbal) voseo among themselves, but stop using it after they have become "settled".



I agree with Ieracub, people use _vos_ with their friends all their lives. However some educated older people were taught to never use _vos_ and they still don't. 

Also, there was a social implication. Once I heard (around 1967) _Los chanchos dicen "boh"_.

Therefore, people born before 1940 don't use _vos_. And currently, they happen to be old.


----------



## MarX

Thank you, L4ut4ro!

So there was actually a "comeback" of voseo?
People born before 1940 don't use them, but it came back in the generations after that?

If I use (verbal) voseo in such forum as this, would it be considered inappropriate?

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## MarX

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Cómo se percibe en Chile el voseo local? en el sentido de ¿existe una tendencia a regularizarlo e incorporarlo como forma bien establecida y válida del idioma?


I join AleCcowaN in asking this.


----------



## david13

MarX said:


> Thank you, L4ut4ro!
> 
> So there was actually a "comeback" of voseo?
> People born before 1940 don't use them, but it came back in the generations after that?
> 
> If I use (verbal) voseo in such forum as this, would it be considered inappropriate?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MarK



Hola a todos que han aportado las ideas y explicaciones en este hilo. Antes de nada, ¡mil gracias!

Mark, supongo que hables español, a pesar de que escribiste en inglés. 

No sé nada de la historia del voseo chileno. Wikipedia tiene un artículo muy detallado sobre el voseo.  

Existen el voseo reverencial y el voseo dialectal americano. Dentro el voseo americano existen diferencias vastas entre el voseo (¿los voseos?) de los paises que lo usan. Estas diferencias se extienden a tanto las formas verbales como asuntos de los modales o el decoro del uso de voseo. 

En todos los paises en que el voseo existe, el uso de la forma es caracterizado por la intimidad. Aunque las nivelas de intimidad y el tipo de relación en que amigos, parejas, o parientes se pueden vosear varian por pais (y quizás dentro los paises también), basta con decir que, dado (1) la imensa variedad de foreros y (2) el hecho que, aunque seamos por la mayorîa amistosos, no somos intimos (que lo sepa) en estes foros. Por tanto, el uso del voseo en foros como WR sería raro y inapropiado. (Me pregunto por qué querrias vosear en este foro....)

Por cierto, el voseo es un asunto muy interesante, tan como el lunfardo, el vesre, y todas las jergas latinas. Por mi parte, me da igual. No me importa nada quien me vosee. Pero no todos coinciden. Voseas bajo tu propio riesgo. 

Saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## MarX

Thanks for your answer David!

No hablo bién castellano. Pero lo entiendo bastante.

I was actually asking Ieraclub, if I wrote him something like "?Cómo estái?". Whether it would be inappropriate. Because he said that he vosea everywhere. Even to his boss.

Even if I wrote in Spanish, probably I would write Chilean voseo to people who'd understand it and in an appropriate way. I had some contact through the internet with a 20-year-old Chilean guy. If I'll ever write him in Spanish again, I'll probably use voseo.
If Ieraclub thinks it is inappropriate for me to vosear him, then I won't do it. After all I can imagine that he's not even used to see it written.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## MarX

ieracub said:


> Te quedo debiendo las formas compuestas.


Déjame probar, PF. 

Con *haber  + estado*

INDICATIVO
Pret. perf. = *hai estado*
Pluscuamp. = *habíai estado*
Pret. ant. = *hubiste(s) estado*
Fut. perf. = *habríh estado*
SUBJUNTIVO
*hayái estado*
*hubierai estado*
Cond. perf. = *habríai estado*


----------



## MarX

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> _*no te enojís*_ (Chile)
> _no te enojés_ (Argentina)
> _no te enojes_ (Spain and formal Spanish)
> 
> Being the topic about a typical expression used in Chile, the discussion should be centered on the intention of its meaning in this country.
> 
> Therefore :* pero no te enojís = but don't get mad*, in a friendly, conciliatory mood.
> 
> If you say pero_* pero no the* *enojes*_ you mean the same but usually in a sterner mood.
> 
> Inflexion and gestures contribute to convey the meaning.


Apparently in Chile there is an advantage of voseo having the ability  to express stronger emotions. Something that perhaps is lost in Argentina where voseo is universal and tú is practically unused.
?Qué piense?


----------



## david13

MarX said:


> Apparently in Chile there is an advantage of voseo having the ability  to express stronger emotions. Something that perhaps is lost in Argentina where voseo is universal and tú is practically unused.
> ?Qué piense?



Well, yes. We only have one "you" in the English language. Where we might say, "aw, c'mon, don't get mad..." softly to an intimate,  we might say, "Hey, don't get mad, ok?" in an informal but less intimate situation.

In Chile, this kind of nuance can be expressed through the verb form. You are right that Argentinos cannot do this in the same way, since "vos" has pretty much supplanted "tú" there. (The verb "tutear" means to use "vos"!) I don't  know about you, but anything -- a form or a word or a phrase, whatever -- in another language that doesn't exist my my language seems really cool. El voseo is really cool, in all its variations.

All I am trying to say is that if you "vos" a pretty cashier in a small shop (not in Chile, but possibly in, say, in Central America) the possibility exists that her husband or boyfriend might kick your butt. Well, not really, you'd have to do it at least twice. 

Again, thanks to all for a really great  thread. 

_*David*_


----------



## MarX

Juan Carlos Garling said:
			
		

> _Voseo is a hangover from the old days when 'Vos' was the form to address distinguished persons, 'Vueced', short for 'Vuestra Merced'. _
> 
> _Vos tenéis/habéis/queréis (formal)_
> _vos tenís/habís/querís (corrupted) retained in rural areas and low popular everyday parlance._
> 
> _It is also sometimes used by educated people depending on the situation, often mixed with the formal tú in the same thread of conversation._
> 
> _Prevalent with younger people._


Thank you for the info, Juan Carlos. If you mind me posting your message here, I can edit it.

AFAIK, the voseo form for *haber* is *hai*. E.g. _No te hai mirado al espejo?_ Which, btw, reminds me of Romanian. 

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## L4ut4r0

MarX said:


> AFAIK, the voseo form for *haber* is *hai*. E.g. _No te hai mirado al espejo?_



Juan Carlos says that voseo is rural and a mix of _tú_ and _vos_ conjugations is used by educated speakers. Things are more complicated.

In one dimension Juan Carlos is right. The more educated a Chilean is, the more he mixes _tú_ and _vos _conjugations. However another dimension is using traditional forms such as _habís_ or newer ones such as _hai_. Here the more educated people use the wrong forms . Of course academics (and academicians) prefer the traditional forms.

Once I read that university students during the 1960's resurrected voseo among the upper class. Therefore I assume that _hai_ was reconstructed as a mistake.

1) Normal: vos amaís -> vos amás; vos habéis -> vos habís
Erroneous analogy: tú amas -> tú amái; tú has -> tú *hai*

2) Normal: vos coméis -> vos comís; vos sois -> vos soi, vos sos
Erroneous analogy: tú comes -> tú comís; tú eres -> tú *erís* (spelled normally "erí")

On TV you can hear a lower class person saying "vos erís". That's plainly  wrong. The erroneous forms are used mainly by the more educated people, and the lower and rural classes say "vos soi", "tú soi", "vos sos" or "tú sos".

3) Normal: Vos coméis -> vos comís; Vos cantaréis/comeréis/viviréis -> vos cantarís/comerís/vivirís
Erroneous analogy: Tu cantas -> Tu cantái; Tú cantarás/comerás/vivirás -> vos *cantarái/comerái/vivirái*

The normal derivations are the only ones documented on DPD.

4) Normal: Vos coméis -> vos comís; vos veis -> vos vis
Erroneous: vos *veís*. I don't know where this comes from, but that's the way I say it myself, even if I know it's wrong. To me "vis" is rural.

Google in Chile

1) que te habís 6 
que te hai 411 + que te hay 1280 = 1691

2) tú soi mi 3 + tú soy mi 115 = 118 (e.g. tu soy mi primo)
tú erís mi 5 + tú erí mi 275 = 280

3) estarai: 69
estarí 827 + estarís 41 = 868

4) vis/veís is complex because "vos veis" is standard Spanish and many people don't use accents when writing voseo. I need to separate "Desconsiderados: ¿acaso no véis que ya vienen elecciones" and "no veis que quieren subir el sueldo minimo a 250lukas, voz crei que cago plata??"

I had to use accents i Google seaches (adding a "+" sign).
no vis que: 291
"no +veís que" 92 + "no +veí que" = 186


----------



## L4ut4r0

ieracub said:


> En Chile existen tres formas *simétricas* de tratamiento:
> 
> Formal: usted.
> Coloquial semi formal: tuteo.
> Coloquial informal: voseo.



Muchas veces se usa el voseo para forzar la asimetría de una situación. Como aspiramos las s, una frase como "no hagas eso" se podría entender como "no haga eso". A veces, por ejemplo un carabinero a un delincuente, se usa el voseo para que no quepa ninguna duda de que se está tuteando: "no hagái eso".

vosear: usar las conjugaciones de "vos" en contraposición a las de "tú"
tutear: usar los pronombres "tú" o "vos" y sus respectivas conjugaciones en contraposición a "usted".


----------



## L4ut4r0

ieracub said:


> Una característica muy especial es que al escribir no se vosea. Solo lo he visto en algunos foros de Internet, en los cuales se escribe casi fonéticamente. Nunca he escrito ni he recibido un e-mail voseado.



En los chats se vosea mucho. Y creo que en los mails también, aunque en mi propia casilla no encontré ningún ejemplo (sólo un chiste). En transcripciones en los diarios se escribe el voseo, no se corrige. Por ejemplo en The Clinic, que normalmente escriben _voh_, aunque no encontré ejemplos en Google. En la página theclinic.cl buscando a mano solamente encontré la letra de una canción: "si ya estai curada".

Y aquí hay un chiste en El Mercurio: _Exactamente, éste es un bus alimentador… Pero lo que no entiendo es de qué hamburguesa m’estái hablando…_


----------



## L4ut4r0

MarX said:


> So there was actually a "comeback" of voseo?
> People born before 1940 don't use them, but it came back in the generations after that?


Among educated people. Most people always used the voseo; they didn't loose it.


MarX said:


> If I use (verbal) voseo in such forum as this, would it be considered inappropriate?



I repeat what already was said: in a serious and international forum as this one voseo is out of the question. However in El Mercurio's blog people sometimes forget the customary _usted_ and say things like

Si los querís tejidos a mano pongo a trabajar a la viejas altiro
Palomita, ya no me querís, te entusiasmaste con el negro?
más encima no te diste cuenta de lo que estai' diciendo
"Si te vai pa la izquierda, sonai" "Si te vai pa la derecha, sonai" "Si te vai pa'bajo, te aplastan"
On the other hand I think foreigners should not use voseo, because they sound funny. However my daughter had a German interchange student who used it and nobody seemed to laugh. 

Pronounce with a very think German accent_estoy gaja, ¿me podí dag una bebía? _(I'm very tired (raja), can I have a soft drink?).​I find this is funny, but my daughter says it isn't.


----------



## MarX

Sincere thanks for your very informative replies, L4u. 

Estoy viviendo en Alemania y inicié aprender el castellano en el marzo. Porque había aprendido el francés en el colegio y tengo de momento algunos amigos hispanohablantes (de Chile, Argentina, Costa Rica, y Espanya -Perdón, no puedo escribir enye en mi teclado-), avancé bastante rápido.
Por cierto, lo que quería decir es que participé en un curso de castellano aquí, y la mayoria de los estudiantes, también la profesora, eran alemanes. Pues me he _akhosthumbRaddo_ a _oía_ el castellano-alemán.

Cosas típicas que los alemanes hacen son, among others:
1. P, T, y K aspiradas
2. La -D- entre dos vocales son "dura"
3. Una pronunciación interesante de la R
4. La -R final se vocaliza y suena como -a

E.g. _pRofesóa_ = profesor, _phóa_ = por, _abblaa =_ hablar, _khantáa_ = cantar, _súa_ = sur, _thenéa _= tener, _khansaddo_ = cansado.

Me chocó oírlos al princípio, pero me les he acostumbrado, y ahora pienso que suena kind of sweet. 

Disculpe que mezcle el castellano con inglés.
Confeso que mi castellano es bastante mal, pero bueno, I'm trying. Hehe..

Saludos,


MarK

PS: I'm aware that most of the content of this post is off-topic. so I don't mind if a moderator decides to move it.


----------



## bumblecat

Hola MarK, ¿cómo estai? Te pasaste por invitarme al foro. ¿Sabís qué? Con respecto al voseo en Chile, no te puedo hablar tanto gramaticalmente, pero sí decirte como lo uso yo. Creo que tiene que ver con el nivel de confianza que tenís con alguien. O sea, yo tengo una buena relación con mis jefes y son relativamente jóvenes, así que les hablo como te hablo a tí. Ahora, a la directora del colegio en que trabajo jamás le hablaría así, tiene 80 años y no creo que lo tomaría de buena gana. Aunque eso es relativo porque mis abuelos también tienen 80 y con ellos hablo como con mis amigos. 

Esto del voseo es raro, personalmente, no uso el "vos/voh". Me parece agresivo (concuerdo con lo que han dicho anteriormente) y la verdad no me gusta. La palabra "vos/voh" nunca la usaría con mi jefe, mis abuelos o mis padres, pero si con amigos cercanos. Creo que muchos chilenos usamos los verbos del voseo pero con tu: "tu sabís, tu estai, etc.". Hay quienes usan "vos soi" o "tu soi"; yo soy más de "tu erís". Alguien me dijo una vez que tiene que ver con el estrato social, pero no estoy tan segura. 

En resumen, usa el voseo con gente de tu edad, en situaciones relativamente informales y con aquéllos a los que les tienes confianza. El resto del tiempo, es mejor usar el castellano más formal. 

En cuanto al idioma escrito, el voseo se utiliza en cartas personales, emails, y ese tipo de instancias, nunca de manera formal. 

Espero que te haya servido de algo. ¡Que estís bien!


----------



## zoster

MarX said:


> Do parents say *usted* to their child as in Costa Rica?


It depends on the family.  Some families use voseo when talking to relatives, including children, other families say "usted".
As far as i can tell, Cartago is the province where voseo is more used, in the other provinces "usted" is more common.  I grew up using "usted" in all cases, but then I moved to Cartago, since then I've been forced to use voseo, although sometimes I didn't feel really comfortable using it.  Everything gets worse when you have people from different places in the same conversation, some using voseo and some not.  Ha ha, funny problem.
"Tuteo" is not really typical in Costa Rica, but i see it has become popular in the last decades, especially in the case of mothers talking to children.  I think that comes out of TV influence.


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias!

Bumblecat, tu respuesta ha servido definitivamente! 

Zoster, gracias por tu info!
Voy a preguntar a mis amigos Ticos de dónde vienen exactamente, y cómo se dirigen en la familia.
Lo que sé todavia es que no hacen servir *tú *para nada.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## MarX

Gracias por tu respuesta, Cata.
Me alegro que tú puedas corregir mi castellano.
Como ya dije, soy principiante, y tengo en el fondo más bien que mejorar mi castellano, pero a decir verdad me interesan mucho los usos diferentes en los países hispanohablantes.

Como ya escribí yo, percibo la existencia del voseo al lado del tuteo en Chile como un enriquecimento de la lengua.
En pocos otros países se puede expresar los matices diferentes solamente por cambios de conjugación. Por ejemplo:

*Vos no lo sabís todavía*
vs
*Tú no lo sabís todavía*
vs
*Tu no lo sabes todavía*
vs
*Usted no lo sabe todavía*

Y estoy de acuerdo de que el habla coloquial no tenga necesariamente que ser aceptada en la lengua escrita.
Mi lengua materna, el indonesio, es un buen ejemplo.
Nosotros hablamos muy diferente de la manera como escribimos, que a muchos extranjeros les parece bastante extrema la situación allí. La lengua escrita es casi artificial (Si bien que haya regiones donde la 
aberración no es tan grande).

Por cierto, no me puedes aburrir con ese tema porque me interesa mucho. 

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias, Mateo!

This is not a official project.
I'm just fascinated by Argentina and Chile, and was surprised how *vos* could be so accepted in Argentina, yet has such a strong connotation in Chile.

I like the Chilean conjugation of *vos*, and I reckoned reading somewhere that some regions near the Chilean border in Argentina used the same forms with *-ai *and *-ís*.
But perhaps that was true many decades ago, now that the influence of Buenos Aires is stronger in Mendoza through communication media.

Btw, I read several times that the *vos* conjugation in the subjunctive is also used sometimes in the Plata region, but that it's not (yet?) accepted in the formal written language.

Saludos


MarK


----------



## anthodocheio

MarX said:


> Btw, I read several times that the *vos* conjugation in the subjunctive is also used sometimes in the Plata region, but that it's not (yet?) accepted in the formal written language.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> MarK


 
Hello!
I was wondering the same thing. What's going on with voseo and the subjuntive in Argentina.. How much accepted is it?


----------



## MarX

anthodocheio said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering the same thing. What's going on with voseo and the subjuntive in Argentina.. How much accepted is it?


Hi Anthodocheio!

I think there were already a bunch of threads talking about *voseo* in Argentina.

If you do some search for *vos(eo)* you'll come across some of them. =)

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## anthodocheio

Thanks MarK,
I know, I should do some research on my own.. It's just that you mention it and my question is exactly that; if the voseo in the subjuntive happens only in the Rio_de_la_Plata region and if it is not yet accepted...

Saludos,

Cris


----------



## quickquestion

While I'm certainly no authority on the subject, I found it interesting when I was staying in Costa Rica (Santa Cruz, Guanacaste to be more exact- I'm not sure how much the region would play into it in this case) that people didn't use the "usted" form as much as I had been told they would. What really threw me for a loop, though, was that one of my best friends was from Argentina, so his mother would use the "vos" form with me, his sister the "usted" form, and he "tu"- all three in one house! 

Like what Mark said before, this doesn't really answer anyone's question, but I found it odd. Anyone have any idea why my friend would have used the "tu" form with me (not when we first met, but not too long after) if most of the people around him would have used "vos" in a less formal case? 

I noticed that the only people who consistently used "usted" were some of my friends from the San Jose area...anyone from Guanacaste who can tell me what is most commonly used in that province?

Interesting either way...


----------



## MarX

quickquestion said:


> Anyone have any idea why my friend would have used the "tu" form with me (not when we first met, but not too long after) if most of the people around him would have used "vos" in a less formal case?


I believe many voseantes change to *tú* when speaking to a non-native Spanish speaker. Many of them do it automatically without even thinking of it.
Even within the Spanish speaking community there are many voseantes who switch to *tú* when speaking with non-voseantes.

In the case of Chile, I guess many people don't realize either that the -*ai* and *-ís* endings are forms of *vos(eo)*. They just see it as an erroneous way of speaking that happens to be widespread.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## Estrella del sur

Normalmente entre familiares y amigos nos tratamos de "tú" en Chile, el voseo es vulgar y despectivo.


----------



## MarX

Estrella del sur said:


> Normalmente entre familiares y amigos nos tratamos de "tú" en Chile, el voseo es vulgar y despectivo.


So you don't use the *vos*-conjugation in combination of *tú* (_voseo verbal)_ either?
I realize there are differences in language use even within the same city.


----------



## Estrella del sur

Tal vez ya aclaraste tus dudas, pero me permito agregar que el voseo que se usa en  *todo *Chile  es de habla coloquial, no se debe escribir. y es de muy mal gusto usarlo.


----------



## MarX

Thank you for your reply, Estrella del sur!


----------



## Estrella del sur

Como en todos los lenguajes tenemos normas:​ 
*La norma culta formal *se emplea en situaciones formales cuando los hablantes
son igualmente cultos. Es el caso de una conferencia o conversación protocolar.
Favorece la comunicación entre los distintos hablantes de una misma lengua, pues
muchas veces los usos del habla imponen barreras a la
comunicación.
*La norma culta informal *es la que emplea este mismo hablante culto en
situaciones informales de comunicación.
*La norma inculta formal *la emplea un hablante inculto, en situaciones formales
con receptores cultos, con el fin de adaptarse al nivel de su interlocutor. Se
producen hipercorrecciones lingüísticas, como por ejemplo el uso de la /d/ en
palabras que no la admiten: bacalado.
*La norma inculta informal *es la empleada por el hablante inculto con sus pares,​familiares, amigos, etc.


Luego el voseo en Chile corresponde desde la norma culta informal hacia abajo.

En ambientes de amigos y familiares es normal escuchar: ¿cómo estay? ¿Qué estay haciendo? y es aceptado incluso dentro de la norma culta informal (no debe ser escrito), pero el "vo" propiamente tal se escucha en las normas incultas con mucha más frecuencia.


----------



## MarX

That's also what all Chileans I've talked to confirmed.

That's why, especially when Chile is the subject, it is important to distinguish between _voseo verbal_, which is relatively widespread, and _voseo pronominal_, which mostly is considered vulgar.

Thank you Estrella del sur!


MarK


----------



## lautaro

Estrella del sur said:


> Normalmente entre familiares y amigos nos tratamos de "tú" en Chile, el voseo es vulgar y despectivo.




Exactamente. No mucho tiempo atrás recuerdo que pregunté a una chilena (escribo foneticamente): "Lah llaveh lah teníh voh?"...la respuesta fue algo como "Qué te creí huevón-ordinario-roto?". Definitivamente el empleo de "vos" en Chile es característica vulgar. El tú es más usado y se conjuga en -ís.
El empleo de las formas en -ís me parece interesante. No sé explicarme cómo el voseo argentino haya sido objeto de interés por parte de la RAE y el voseo chileno no. Creo que es porque el voseo argentino tiene valor literario y el chileno no. Pero esto me parece incorrecto en respeto a quienes aprenden el idioma. Se deberían por lo menos indicar todas las formas y variantes del habla común y sobretodo el "uso social" de algunas. Imaginense un turista con un buen dominio del idioma que se encuentre en Santiago y pronuncie la frase que he escrito antes. ¿Cuáles reaccsiones generaria? y más, ¿cuáles reacciones, por ejemplo, en Madrid, o en Chiapas, o en Buenos Aires?

Gracias
lautaro


----------



## MarX

lautaro said:


> No mucho tiempo atrás recuerdo que pregunté a una chilena (escribo foneticamente): "Lah llaveh lah teníh voh?"...la respuesta fue algo como "Qué te creí huevón-ordinario-roto?". Definitivamente el empleo de "vos" en Chile es característica vulgar. El tú es más usado y se conjuga en -ís.


 
So she wouldn't have reacted that way if you had asked:

"Lah jabeh lah teníh tú?"
(J and H as in English)


Happy New Year, btw! 


MarX


----------



## lautaro

Exactly! ¿Cachai? 


Happy new year


----------



## -CAIN-

Lástima haber llegado tarde a esta interesante discusión, creo que ya está todo dicho.
Concuerdo con lo expresado por ieracub y en parte por lo dicho por estrella del sur.
Quiero, y a pesar de caer en la majadería, insistir en que el voseo en Chile se restringe al habla coloquial informal, por tanto si vienes conociendo recientemente a una persona, no es conveniente utilizarlo, menos aún el "voh/vos" que se usa de una forma claramente despectiva. 

Por otra parte Marx, creo que tu castellano es excelente, para el poco tiempo que llevas aprendiéndolo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lautaro said:


> No sé explicarme cómo el voseo argentino haya sido objeto de interés por parte de la RAE y el voseo chileno no. Creo que es porque el voseo argentino tiene valor literario y el chileno no.


Es simplemente porque, desde 1982, la Academia Argentina de Letras, academia correspondiente de la RAE, considera al voseo lengua legítima y usual, al menos en la forma culta (presente del indicativo e imperativo: tenés, tené), aunque no en otros tiempos, sean formas de registros medios (tengás) o de registros bajos (tuvistes). 

El voseo al estilo chileno (tenís), presente en los registros bajos de varias provincias andinas y mediterráneas, siempre se consideró un habla insular y más bien vulgar, que hoy sobrevive en enclaves rurales y dentro de la cultura popular en frases hechas o con fines lúdicos, en forma pura o deformada (¿tinís? / ¿quirís o no quirís? / ¡No, si vu'a se' XYZ! )


----------



## anthodocheio

aleCcowaN said:


> desde 1982, la Academia Argentina de Letras, academia correspondiente de la RAE, considera al voseo lengua legítima y usual, al menos en la forma culta (presente del indicativo e imperativo: tenés, tené), aunque no en otros tiempos, sean formas de registros medios (tengás) o de registros bajos (tuvistes).


 
¡Por fin tengo mi respuesta! 
¡Gracias Alec!


----------



## lautaro

La palabra clave aquí creo es "considerado". Si hubiera habido una generación de escritores chilenos que hubieran empleado el voseo chielno como forma de literatura quizás a lo mejor el voseo chileno habría adquirido el mismo estatus del voseo argentino.

LAU


----------



## MarX

-CAIN- said:


> Lástima haber llegado tarde a esta interesante discusión, creo que ya está todo dicho.
> Concuerdo con lo expresado por ieracub y en parte por lo dicho por estrella del sur.
> Quiero, y a pesar de caer en la majadería, insistir en que el voseo en Chile se restringe al habla coloquial informal, por tanto si vienes conociendo recientemente a una persona, no es conveniente utilizarlo, menos aún el "voh/vos" que se usa de una forma claramente despectiva.
> 
> Por otra parte Marx, creo que tu castellano es excelente, para el poco tiempo que llevas aprendiéndolo.


 
Gracias, Cain! 



lautaro said:


> La palabra clave aquí creo es "considerado". Si hubiera habido una generación de escritores chilenos que hubieran empleado el voseo chielno como forma de literatura quizás a lo mejor el voseo chileno habría adquirido el mismo estatus del voseo argentino.
> 
> LAU


 
Estoy de acuerdo.
Por lo visto los argentinos no se avergüenzan de su voseo, de ahí que hayan ganado respeto aun de la RAE, mientras en otros países donde también existe el voseo, lo consideran como una falla del idioma, por lo menos en la lengua escrita. Una pena, en mi opinión.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lautaro said:


> La palabra clave aquí creo es "considerado". Si hubiera habido una generación de escritores chilenos que hubieran empleado el voseo chielno como forma de literatura quizás a lo mejor el voseo chileno habría adquirido el mismo estatus del voseo argentino.
> 
> LAU





MarX said:


> Estoy de acuerdo.
> Por lo visto los argentinos no se avergüenzan de su voseo, de ahí que hayan ganado respeto aun de la RAE, mientras en otros países donde también existe el voseo, lo consideran como una falla del idioma, por lo menos en la lengua escrita. Una pena, en mi opinión.


El voseo argentino nada tiene que ver con la existencia de una generación de escritores que "lo lanzó al estrellato". Simplemente el tú fue siempre aquí cosa de españoles y no cosa de nosotros. La población argentina creció de escasos 400.000 habitantes en 1810 a 1.300.000 en 1860, 4.000.000 en 1895 y 8.000.000 en 1915 y eso fue debido a una inmigración cada vez más creciente que hasta 1880 poco tuvo de española. En 1810 era el español nativo monárquico y colonialista el que hablaba de tú, y aquel español que quisiera quedarse bien haría en abandonar esta forma verbal goda. En 1900 el español que hablaba de tú era un _gastarbeiter_ (mano de obra importada de un país pobre), un 45% de ellos analfabetos, así que el tú no era muy prestigioso que se diga. Para el Centenario, el vos era el tratamiento general del pueblo y el tratamiento irreverente o coloquial dentro de la élite, mientras que el Usted era la forma de trato normal. El tú tenía un pequeño uso especializado entre las clases educadas, y era el equivalente a comer una pata de pollo con las manos, como hizo el Príncipe de Gales: algo que se podía hacer si se sabía comer con cubiertos de acuerdo a la etiqueta.

Para 1920 en la Argentina se establece una reacción hispanista y nacionalista que lleva a revalorizar la herencia y cultura españolas. Sin embargo, la cantidad de inmigrantes en esa época pasa a ser mayoritariamente españoles y latinoamericanos, con lo que el uso del tú sigue asociado a los _gastarbeiter_ y no tiene cabida en las aspiraciones de nadie. Allí nace la generación de escritores que llevan el voseo a la alta literatura como expresión genuina de la sociedad real de sus tiempos.

Hoy día el tú sigue siendo usado por alrededor del 3% de la población argentina. En casi su totalidad son españoles viejos, más de la mitad de ellos gallegos, la mayoría con poca o ninguna educación formal. No crean que en tantos años nadie les ha preguntado por qué hablan de tú si son más argentinos que españoles. Personalmente he recibido más de una vez la desagradable respuesta "el idioma lo hacemos en España", que creo que oculta que hablar "a lo Cervantes" representa un mecanismo de defensa ante la propia percepción de falta de status, o simplemente rigidez.


----------



## MarX

Me impresionás con tu conocimiento, Alec.

Gracias.


----------



## lautaro

aleCcowaN said:


> El voseo argentino nada tiene que ver con la existencia de una generación de escritores que "lo lanzó al estrellato".


 
No he hablado de generación -bueno sí, pero no entendía eso-. Simplemente digo que gracias a los escritores argentinos que han escrito y siguen escribiendo en "argentino" (¿me permites el término?) la RAE aceptó el voseo argentino como variedad del idioma y "le reconoció" estatus oficial. Si, junto a los escritos, ha sido el uso cotidiano del VA a hacerle ganar estatus, me pregunto por qué no le ha pasado lo mismo al VCH siendo una costumbre del habla cotidiana tal cual como el VA. La respuesta tal vez puede ser la que se me occurrío en posts anteriores: el uso literario.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lautaro said:


> No he hablado de generación -bueno sí, pero no entendía eso-. Simplemente digo que gracias a los escritores argentinos que han escrito y siguen escribiendo en "argentino" (¿me permites el término?) la RAE aceptó el voseo argentino como variedad del idioma y "le reconoció" estatus oficial. Si, junto a los escritos, ha sido el uso cotidiano del VA a hacerle ganar estatus, me pregunto por qué no le ha pasado lo mismo al VCH siendo una costumbre del habla cotidiana tal cual como el VA. La respuesta tal vez puede ser la que se me occurrío en posts anteriores: el uso literario.


Creo que no quedó claro que la inclusión en las conjugaciones de la RAE del voseo "a la argentina" y en su forma de registro medio-alto y alto es por expresa aceptación en 1982 por parte de la Academia Argentina de Letras de esas formas de conjugación como formas canónicas. Simplemente ninguna otra academia, la chilena u otras, ha aceptado y normalizado el voseo local como parte del estándar de la lengua y pedido esta inclusión en el cuerpo general del idioma.

Pero por supuesto que ha influido en esta adopción de 1982 la combinación del uso del voseo en los registros altos y la existencia de una literatura que lleva al voseo más allá del costumbrismo. De hecho esa adopción por parte de la Academia Argentina de Letras modificó los planes de estudio, y en la escuela se enseña el voseo, y en muchos casos se suprimió la enseñanza de las conjugaciones de los pronombres tú y vosotros, o se lo trasladó a la educación secundaria; esto último lo considero un error.


----------



## lautaro

aleCcowaN said:


> Simplemente ninguna otra academia, la chilena u otras, ha aceptado y normalizado el voseo local como parte del estándar de la lengua y pedido esta inclusión en el cuerpo general del idioma


 
Y por lo tanto según vos  si yo quisiera que el VCH se incluya en los planes de estudio y alcance estatus oficial en la RAE y todo eso ¿sólo bastaría solicitar una acta a la RAE? Lo dudo...y más: ¿Quién lo debería hacer? ¿o cúantos? Como dijiste tú los argentinos consideran el voseo como habla estándar y correcta, mientra que los chilenos siempre indican que el voseo chileno es "español malo".

De todas maneras me convence tu punto de vista, estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lautaro said:


> Y por lo tanto según vos  si yo quisiera que el VCH se incluya en los planes de estudio y alcance estatus oficial en la RAE y todo eso ¿sólo bastaría solicitar una acta a la RAE? Lo dudo...y más: ¿Quién lo debería hacer? ¿o cúantos? Como dijiste tú los argentinos consideran el voseo como habla estándar y correcta, mientra que los chilenos siempre indican que el voseo chileno es "español malo".
> 
> De todas maneras me convence tu punto de vista, estoy de acuerdo contigo.


 "Según yo" cualquier movimiento en Chile tendiente a darle plácet al voseo chileno tendría que producirse en Chile y debería ser dirigido por chilenos a la Academia Chilena de la Lengua, fundada en 1885, como en su momento el debate se produjo en el seno de la Academia Argentina de Letras, fundada en 1931, cuyas funciones con respecto a la lengua de los argentinos sólo se han ampliado en las últimas décadas.

De tus varios mensajes pareciera que en tu planteo existieran personas de diferentes regiones y naciones que hablan de alguna manera y una especie "dueño de la pelota" (quien determina quién juega y a qué se juega) llamada RAE que decide lo que es bueno y lo que es malo, y que fueron estos señores dueños de la patente de la lengua castellana los que vieron una literatura y dijeron "dejémosle el voseo a estos chiquillos rioplatenses". Bueno, la Academia Nacional de Letras del Uruguay, fundada en 1943, parece no haber tomado posición al respecto, siendo el voseo uruguayo prácticamente equivalente al voseo pampeano y más parecido que otras formas de voseo ya no tan comunes en la Argentina. Por lo tanto voseo o no voseo es un tema que se debe ventilar, en el caso chileno, en Santiago, luego en los congresos como los de Rosario o Cartagena, pero no en Madrid.

En resumidas cuentas, es por razones chilenas que el voseo chileno no tiene inclusión en la lengua general ni visos de estadarización de uso en el propio Chile, siendo como lo es tan respetable como cualquier otra forma de voseo, y tan buena lengua como cualquier otro "román paladino".

Saludos


----------



## matiasnadamas

Baah!! que pasa


Yo uso el voseo chileno con mis amigos y mi familia lo mas bien..... es cierto pero decirle a un amigo tu tienes tu puedes suena raro y hasta falso por eso nos decimos vos/tu tenis podis porq suena mas natural lo mismo que con mis padres exepto el vos que cn ellos no se puede usar el tu + el verbo cn voseo si = tu podis se entiende? 
y cuando es formal uso el usted tan simple...INCLUSO! cuando con un profe adquirimos confianza ... nos tratamos cn el voseo y no el usted ... tngo 2 profes d cnfianza  jajaj por cierto el uso d la palabra vos en si puede ser despectiva pero como tambien NO PUEDE , segun el caso, tal cual como lo dije cn mis amigos no tiene nada d despectivo les digo : vo' vai a ir a la fiesta esta noche? (si se dan cuenta el vos en Argentina suena igual que el vos Chile cuando va al medio de una oracion "vo' " pero cuando va al final d la oracion suena claramente vos en arg)
BUENO. ESO. saludos.

Pero es normal se usa por msn pero preferentemente entre gente de Chile.. aunq cuando pise suelo mendocino ( Argentina) no me daba ni cuenta cuando cn unos chicos q conocí les decia tu eris de aca? o tu soi de aca? jajaja
chaooo


----------



## MarX

Hola y bienvenido, matiasdanamas!

Gracias por tu aportación!
Hago sólo algunas modificaciones para que la gente que todavía está aprendiendo castellano como yo pueda entender mejor tu texto. 



matiasnadamas said:


> Baah!! Qué pasa
> 
> 
> Yo uso el voseo chileno con mis amigos y mi familia lo más bien..... Es cierto. Pero decirle a un amigo: "tú tienes",  "tú puedes" suena raro y hasta falso. Por eso nos decimos "vos/tu tenís, podís" porque suena más natural. Lo mismo que con mis padres, excepto el "vos" que con ellos no se puede usar. El "tú + el verbo con voseo" sí = "tú podís". Se entiende?
> Y cuando es formal, uso el "usted". Tan simple...INCLUSO! cuando con un profe adquirimos confianza ... nos tratamos con el voseo y no el usted ... Tengo 2 profes de confianza.  jajaj Por cierto el uso de la palabra "vos" en si puede ser despectiva pero como también NO PUEDE , segun el caso, tal cual como lo dije con mis amigos no tiene nada de despectivo. Les digo : "vo' vai a ir a la fiesta esta noche?" (si se dan cuenta el vos en Argentina suena igual que el vos Chile cuando va al medio de una oración "vo' ". Pero cuando va al final de la oración suena claramente vos en Argentina.)
> BUENO. ESO. Saludos.
> 
> Pero es normal se usa por msn. Pero preferentemente entre gente de Chile.. Aunque cuando pise suelo mendocino ( Argentina) no me daba ni cuenta cuando con unos chicos que conocí les decia "tú erís de acá?" o "tú soi de acá?" jajaja
> Chaooo



Por cierto, qué significa "pise"?

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## Qua

bumblecat said:


> Hola MarK, ¿cómo estai? Te pasaste por invitarme al foro. ¿Sabís qué? Con respecto al voseo en Chile, no te puedo hablar tanto gramaticalmente, pero sí decirte como lo uso yo. Creo que tiene que ver con el nivel de confianza que tenís con alguien. O sea, yo tengo una buena relación con mis jefes y son relativamente jóvenes, así que les hablo como te hablo a tí. Ahora, a la directora del colegio en que trabajo jamás le hablaría así, tiene 80 años y no creo que lo tomaría de buena gana. Aunque eso es relativo porque mis abuelos también tienen 80 y con ellos hablo como con mis amigos.
> 
> Esto del voseo es raro, personalmente, no uso el "vos/voh". Me parece agresivo (concuerdo con lo que han dicho anteriormente) y la verdad no me gusta. La palabra "vos/voh" nunca la usaría con mi jefe, mis abuelos o mis padres, pero si con amigos cercanos. Creo que muchos chilenos usamos los verbos del voseo pero con tu: "tu sabís, tu estai, etc.". Hay quienes usan "vos soi" o "tu soi"; yo soy más de "tu erís". Alguien me dijo una vez que tiene que ver con el estrato social, pero no estoy tan segura.
> 
> En resumen, usa el voseo con gente de tu edad, en situaciones relativamente informales y con aquéllos a los que les tienes confianza. El resto del tiempo, es mejor usar el castellano más formal.
> 
> En cuanto al idioma escrito, el voseo se utiliza en cartas personales, emails, y ese tipo de instancias, nunca de manera formal.
> 
> Espero que te haya servido de algo. ¡Que estís bien!


 
Una duda que tengo es con el usted  ( aunque no venga al caso ) . Normalmente cuando me dirigo a desconocidos o personas que me infunden respeto bien les hablo de usted  . Así lo suelo usar : 
 Con el usted ¿Cómo esta ? o ¿cómo esta usted? 

Pienso que es lo más correcto  ¿Hay otras formas por America para hablar de manera educada a la persona? Gracias.


----------



## MarX

-CAIN- said:


> Lástima haber llegado tarde a esta interesante discusión, creo que ya está todo dicho.
> Concuerdo con lo expresado por ieracub y en parte por lo dicho por estrella del sur.
> Quiero, y a pesar de caer en la majadería, insistir en que el voseo en Chile se restringe al habla coloquial informal, por tanto si vienes conociendo recientemente a una persona, no es conveniente utilizarlo.


Después de leer el texto de matiasdanamas, hago bien en suponer que entre los jóvenes sí es normal vosearse (con *tú*) directamente? Entonces decir algo como "_Tú soi/erís de acá?_"?

@Qua: Yo diría "Cómo está usted?". Pero no soy hablante nativo, como sabes.

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## Qua

MarX said:


> Después de leer el texto de matiasdanamas, hago bien en suponer que entre los jóvenes sí es normal vosearse (con *tú*) directamente? Entonces decir algo como "_Tú soi/erís de acá?_"?
> 
> @Qua: Yo diría "Cómo está usted?". Pero no soy hablante nativo, como sabes.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> MarX


 
Por lo menos  intentas aprender español .


----------



## matiasnadamas

MarX es pisé (arrived) llegar a un lugar se dice "cuando pisé suelo extranjero" por ejm.
MarX una cosa mas, en Chile no solo los jovenes se vosean (usando tanto el tu o el vos, este último solo cuando es en confianza, ejm: amigos de colegio, Univeridad y/o trabajo)sino la gente adulta tambien, cuando escucho las conversaciones de mis padres con sus vecinos ( hablando de gente de arriba de 40 años eh ) se vosean, me entendís? ( te estoy voceando para que entiendas eh) jaja. bueno, es algo que es muy dificil sacar del lenguaje que ya se insertó muy fuerte en la forma coloquial del "Español - Chileno"
por cierto solo cuando entre aqui me fije que decimos vos soi y tu eris jajajajajja.
saludos


----------



## MarX

matiasnadamas said:


> me entendís? ( te estoy voseando para que entendái eh) jaja.


 
Gracias Matias!

Por otros foreros me quedó claro que el voseo chileno se usa entre chilenos de todas edades, y que en realidad nunca desapareció del habla chilena, aunque en la lengua escrita ya no se aceptara hace un siglo.

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## ryba

Buenas:



lautaro said:


> los argentinos consideran el voseo como habla estándar y correcta, mientra que los chilenos siempre indican que el voseo chileno es "español malo".



Lo hacen todos los chilenos con los que he tenido la suerte de hablar. En estos mismos foros he visto una opinión en la que se decía que lo que "cometen" los chilenos no es voseo, que es otra cosa y que es horrible.

Hay mucha ignorancia, en la escuela nadie les dice a los chilenos de dónde viene su manera de hablar y que lleva el nombre de VOSEO.



ieracub said:


> MarX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that you only use it until a certain age? I read that students, including university ones, use (verbal) voseo among themselves, but stop using it after they have become "settled".
> 
> 
> 
> No es verdad. Yo tengo 37 años y voseo (verbal) todo el día a mis amigos, a mis compañeros de trabajo, a mi jefe, a mis padres, a mi esposa, ¡no se salva nadie!. Puede disminuir un poco en la adultez, pero muy poco. Lo que ocurre es que entre los jovenes es casi obligatorio vosearse.
> (...)
> Lo más común es que entre padres e hijos reine el voseo, pero también se dan casos en que los hijos tratan de usted a los padres.
Click to expand...




bumblecat said:


> Creo que tiene que ver con el nivel de confianza que tenís con alguien. O sea, yo tengo una buena relación con mis jefes y son relativamente jóvenes, así que les hablo como te hablo a tí. Ahora, a la directora del colegio en que trabajo jamás le hablaría así, tiene 80 años y no creo que lo tomaría de buena gana. Aunque eso es relativo porque mis abuelos también tienen 80 y con ellos hablo como con mis amigos.



¡Qué interesante! Dependerá de la família, y, tal vez de la región / ciudad.

Un conocido mío me explicó lo siguiente:
*[el voseo] se usa solo entre amigos **de la misma edad, **gente de confianza,*
*con los familiares mayores, como padres y abuelos, y tíos **no se usa eso de vose; **se habla normal, **"¿cómo está (usted) tía?",*
*[¿"que tengái buen viaje" a un tío?] no es lo normal; **a no ser que sea un tío que sea de la misma edad mía y que sea **amigo mío*
*[los padres entre sí] **mmm la gente más adinerada no. **la gente más conservadora por decirlo así **no ocupa esos terminos,*
*pero la gente de ahora **o los jóvenes que luego serán padres **puede que lo ocupen **porque aquí está quedando la cagà con el idioma weon **y tú vas a hablar mucho mejor que nosotros **porque aquí por ejemplo mi primo que está al lado mío no tiene i**dea de escribir en el pc weon escribe con puras faltas de **ortografía.*
Créditos: Mauricio de Santiago de Chile.​
Muy significativa la última frase.

Y claro, entiendo que el usar el voseo por la generación de los padres no tiene que ser indicador de pertenencia a los estratos bajos de la sociedad, o al menos no tiene que serlo en todo el vasto (largo) territorio de Chile, pero, como vemos, hay quienes confirman eso a lo que se refería MarK.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

LINK


abbaaccddc said:


> cantái
> comés
> partís
> 
> cantís
> comái
> partái
> 
> cantabai
> comíai
> partíai
> 
> cantarai
> comierai
> partierai
> 
> cataríai
> comeríai
> partiríai
> 
> cantarái, comerái, partirái. No se usa como futuro y no es "correcto". En otras ciudades y en el campo se usa lo "correcto": cantarís, comerís, partirís.
> 
> Análogamente uso erís, horrible forma que reemplazó al antiguo tú/vos soi. Igual trato de usar "soi", forma que también se usa pero es menos prestigiosa (qué ignorantes somos).





abbaaccddc said:


> Al igual que en Chile, este "futuro" no indica futuro sino duda. ¿No me estarái leseando? ¿No me estarís leseando? En un hipotético argentino *¿No me estarés macaneando?



Mis conclusiones:

En Santiago:
1) El futuro voseante tradicional (estarís) no se usa para nada.
2) El futuro formado por analogía al tuteo (estarái) sirve para introducir hipótesis.
3) Para indicar el futuro propiamente dicho se emplea las formas tuteantes (estarás).

En otras ciudades y en el campo:
1) Se emplea el futuro voseante "correcto"/tradicional (estarís) para indicar hipótesis.
2) Para hablar del futuro se emplea las formas tuteantes (estarás).

¿Estoy en lo cierto? Pueden poner los  y  (con un comentario, si es menester  )

Muchas gracias de antemano por tomarse la molestia de leer este post y el de arriba.

Cuídense, chao.


----------



## ryba

ieracub said:


> Futuro (amaré, beberé, viviré): amaríh, beberíh, viviríh (poco usados y sólo con valor de probabilidad o conjetura _"¿no seríh tú el que está enamorado de Daniela?"_


Ah. Pero eso es válido para Santiago, ¿cierto?

PD: ¿Por qué no se ponen la ciudad / región en el perfil?


----------



## ryba

ieracub said:


> Te quedo debiendo las formas compuestas.



¿*habís* (la forma "tradicional") o *hai* (construida por analogía a partir de la forma tuteante) o *has* (forma tuteante)?

Seguramente depende del contexto... ¿no?



ieracub said:


> _- Y *voh*, hueón, ¿no te hai mirao al espejo?_
> - (risas).


----------



## Qua

aleCcowaN said:


> El voseo argentino nada tiene que ver con la existencia de una generación de escritores que "lo lanzó al estrellato". Simplemente el tú fue siempre aquí cosa de españoles y no cosa de nosotros. La población argentina creció de escasos 400.000 habitantes en 1810 a 1.300.000 en 1860, 4.000.000 en 1895 y 8.000.000 en 1915 y eso fue debido a una inmigración cada vez más creciente que hasta 1880 poco tuvo de española. En 1810 era el español nativo monárquico y colonialista el que hablaba de tú, y aquel español que quisiera quedarse bien haría en abandonar esta forma verbal goda. En 1900 el español que hablaba de tú era un _gastarbeiter_ (mano de obra importada de un país pobre), un 45% de ellos analfabetos, así que el tú no era muy prestigioso que se diga. Para el Centenario, el vos era el tratamiento general del pueblo y el tratamiento irreverente o coloquial dentro de la élite, mientras que el Usted era la forma de trato normal. El tú tenía un pequeño uso especializado entre las clases educadas, y era el equivalente a comer una pata de pollo con las manos, como hizo el Príncipe de Gales: algo que se podía hacer si se sabía comer con cubiertos de acuerdo a la etiqueta.
> 
> Para 1920 en la Argentina se establece una reacción hispanista y nacionalista que lleva a revalorizar la herencia y cultura españolas. Sin embargo, la cantidad de inmigrantes en esa época pasa a ser mayoritariamente españoles y latinoamericanos, con lo que el uso del tú sigue asociado a los _gastarbeiter_ y no tiene cabida en las aspiraciones de nadie. Allí nace la generación de escritores que llevan el voseo a la alta literatura como expresión genuina de la sociedad real de sus tiempos.
> 
> Hoy día el tú sigue siendo usado por alrededor del 3% de la población argentina. En casi su totalidad son españoles viejos, más de la mitad de ellos gallegos, la mayoría con poca o ninguna educación formal. No crean que en tantos años nadie les ha preguntado por qué hablan de tú si son más argentinos que españoles. Personalmente he recibido más de una vez la desagradable respuesta "el idioma lo hacemos en España", que creo que oculta que hablar "a lo Cervantes" representa un mecanismo de defensa ante la propia percepción de falta de status, o simplemente rigidez.


 
 Hay de todo , gente que prefiere hablar de tú o usted . Pienso que no todas las personas con educación ( da igual el lugar  en el que hayas nacido ) hablen de tú  , sino hay también personas que prefieren hablar de usted , por ser más educado y adecuado a muchas circunstancias de la vida .
Según escuché el vos nacío del Quijote escrito por Cervantes. 
 Saludos .


----------



## ryba

Qua said:


> Según escuché el vos nacío del Quijote escrito por Cervantes.



Jeje. Para más info sobre los orígenes y la evolución del voseo te recomiendo el artículo El voseo en la Historia y en la lengua de hoy. Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual. (2003) escrito por la doctora Norma Beatriz Carricaburo (Universidad Católica Argentina).  Contiene generalizaciones pero está muy bien para hacerse una idea general.

PD: Acabo de usar dos palabras de la misma familia en una frase.


----------



## Qua

ryba said:


> Jeje. Para más info sobre los orígenes y la evolución del voseo te recomiendo el artículo El voseo en la Historia y en la lengua de hoy. Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual. (2003) escrito por la doctora Norma Beatriz Carricaburo (Universidad Católica Argentina).  Contiene generalizaciones pero está muy bien para hacerse una idea general.
> 
> PD: Acabo de usar dos palabras de la misma familia en una frase.


 
No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con la frase hecha de que en España se hace el español .

Estoy leyendo vuestra información , pero me gustaría que leyeraís lo que he encontrado .
He buscado el Quixote , lo he abierto por las primeras páginas ( página 47 ) y he leído en ``Al libro de don Quijote de la Mancha ´´ , mas concretamente en el soneto `` De Solisdan a Don Quijote de la Mancha ´´ esto :

Y si la vuesa linda Dulcinea 
Desaguisado contra vos comete ,


----------



## Outsider

El pronombre "vos" es anterior a la obra de Cervantes. Ya existía en la edad Media. En la edad Moderna, en España, se le añadió la palabra "otros" (vos*otros*), presumo que inicialmente para distinguir el "vos" plural (vos + otros) del "vos" singular de cortesía.

Más tarde, el "vos" singular se perdió en España, mientras el "vosotros" plural se perdía en gran parte de Hispanoamérica.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Outsider said:


> mientras el "vosotros" plural se perdía en gran parte de Hispanoamérica.


O bien nunca se usó (ampliamente).


----------



## MarX

Hello!

I found a question that would fit well here:


> Tengo entendido que en Chile los chicos/hombres dicen de vez en cuando vos (o voh) entre sí.
> 
> Las chicas/mujeres vosotras lo hacéis también en situaciones informales o de confianza?
> Como por ejemplo entre buenas amigas?
> O es algo "varonil" decir 'vos'?
> 
> No se trata sólo del voseo verbal (tenís, hacís, estái, podís, etc.) que es muy común entre los chilenos en general independiente del sexo, sino especifícamente del uso del pronombre / de la palabra vos (o voh).


So, do the girls also say *vos* or _voh_ among themselves sometimes?

May I add a side question, isn't it supposed to be _entre *os*_ instead of _entre *vosotras*_?

Saludos


----------



## Shaka1

very ilustrative, I just wanna say that you can write voseo, but only in internet chats (msn) and with friends but not, obviously, in formal mails or works....


----------



## ryba

Hola, MarX, gracias por el enlace.

¿Algún chileno se anima a responder las preguntas que hice en el monólogo de arriba? 




MarX said:


> May I add a side question, isn't it supposed to be _entre *os*_ instead of _entre *vosotras*_?


No. Del mismo modo no se puede decir _*entre los*_ en vez de *entre ustedes*.

*Entre nos* es otra cosa porque es la versión castellanizada del *inter nos * latino que quiere decir *entre nosotros/as *con el sentido de "en confianza", "que quede entre nosotr@s".

Shshsh... No desvirtuemos.


----------



## MarX

ryba said:


> No. Del mismo modo no se puede decir _*entre los*_ en vez de *entre ustedes*.
> 
> *Entre nos* es otra cosa porque es la versión castellanizada del *inter nos * latino que quiere decir *entre nosotros/as *con el sentido de "en confianza", "que quede entre nosotr@s".
> 
> Shshsh... No desvirtuemos.


Gracias Ryba! 
I'll stop getting off topic here. Hehe.


----------



## jmx

Outsider said:


> El pronombre "vos" es anterior a la obra de Cervantes. Ya existía en la edad Media. En la edad Moderna, en España, se le añadió la palabra "otros" (vos*otros*), presumo que inicialmente para distinguir el "vos" plural (vos + otros) del "vos" singular de cortesía.


No me parece probable. En catalán se dice 'vosaltres', en francés antiguo o quizá dialectal 'vousautres', y en italiano creo que existe 'voialtri'.


----------



## ryba

jmartins said:


> No me parece probable. En catalán se dice 'vosaltres', en francés antiguo o quizá dialectal 'vousautres'*, y en italiano creo que existe 'voialtri'.


¿Por qué? Una cosa no quita a la otra. Si no es como dijo Outsider, ¿entonces para qué sirve "-otros" en _*vosotros*_? ¿Para qué se complicaron tanto las cosas si es mucho más fácil decir _*vos*_, como en latín?

Tanto el español, como el catalán y el francés tienen "voseo", vos/vós/vous siendo tratamiento de respeto (en algún período) en español, en catalán (hasta hoy en día, pero va cayendo en desuso) y en francés (hasta hoy).

* En Canadá.

*Volviendo al tema... ¿Algún chileno...?*


----------



## mhp

vosotros, tras.(De vos y otros). [DRAE]
véase además: http://etimologias.dechile.net/?vosotros


----------



## jmx

Lo que no me parece probable es que una palabra gramatical se introdujese simultáneamente en varios idiomas *en la edad moderna*. O es medieval, o más probablemente, latín vulgar.


----------



## MarX

ryba said:


> O bien nunca se usó (ampliamente).


Es posible que en Espanna siempre han existido ambas formas: *vos* y *vosotr@s*. Pero en Latinamérica llegaron sólo *vos* y *ustedes*, y el uso de *tú* se expandió desde los lugares que tuvieron más contacto con Espanna. Hasta hoy la expansión de *tú* todavía no ha parado en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Qua

En España se usa el usted y el ustedes como formulas de respeto . El tú  y el vosotros son  más informales ( por lo menos en mi casa ).

Saludos


----------



## Curagüilla

Acá en Chile es lo más normal del mundo vosear, gente de todas las clases sociales y edades lo hace (mujeres y hombres), desde Arica a Magallanes (tengo la suerte de conocer todo mi país y doy fé de esto). Yo lo hago con mis familiares y amigos, aunque cuando hay que hablar formalmente, ocupo el "usted". Eso sí, estoy hablando del voseo verbal (tú hablái), porque ya usar el voseo pronominal es de una situación muy informal o se usa para insultar o pelear ( una acotación: en Chile jamás se dice "vos", acá se dice "vo" o "voh", si alguien llega a decir "vos", inmediatamente es molestado con que está hablando como argentino o uruguayo jajaja). En mi caso, generalmente uso el "tú" más voseo verbal, aunque en más de alguna ocasión se me sale el "vo".

Saludos desde CHILE


----------



## hfpardue

Curagüilla tiene razón. No conozco todo Chile, pero no cabe la menor duda de que vosear sea la forma más común de hablar en contextos informales.

¿Cómo estái? = ¿Cómo estás?
¿Conocí a mi hermano? = ¿Conoces a mi hermano?
¿Qué querí? = ¿Qué quieres?
¿Adónde vái? = ¿Adónde vas?
¿Te acordái? = ¿Te acuerdas?

Todavía no puedo decirlo tan rápidamente como ustedes chilenos.  Tengo que practicar, jaja.


----------



## matiasnadamas

soy de Chile. uf hay como un chorro de preguntas aqui eh jaja
el voseo en Chile es facil, basicamente.

los verbos terminados es "as"  cambian inmediatamente a "ai" 
cantas = cantai / puedas=podai/ quieras=Querai/ INCLUSO cachas=cachai / 

 lo cual por ser voseo viene del español vosotros podais /cantais pero en forma singular.

Ahora, los verbos terminados en es "es" cambian a "ís" o "í" como quieran..
 quieres/puedes/tienes querís podís tenís.... 
 los cuales vienen del voseo español tambien teneis quereis podeis,,,al igual q el voseo argentino "tenes,queres,podes..

 y se conjugan con el tu o con el vos (vo') cuando es mas d confianza. Listo


----------



## hfpardue

matiasnadamas está en lo cierto. También hay que terminar toda oración con "po" o "no más", sea una pregunta o una frase simple. 

¿Qué querí po?
Sí po.
Vamos po.
Vente no más po.


----------



## MarX

matiasnadamas said:


> Ahora, los verbos terminados en es "es" cambian a "ís" o "í" como quieran..
> quieres/puedes/tienes querís podís tenís....
> los cuales vienen del voseo español tambien teneis quereis podeis,,,al igual q el voseo argentino "tenes,queres,podes..


También pueden venir de _venís, sentís, partís, vivís,_ etc.

Nunca lo pensé, pero distes un buen punto acá:
Todos los verbos que terminan en "_-es_" en la conjugación estándar de *tú* cambian en "*-ís*" en el voseo chileno. Igual si su infinitivo termine en *-ir* o *-er*.
_
puedes => *podís*
quieres => *querís*
tienes =>_* tenís*_
vienes => *venís*
sientes => *sentís*
partes => *partís*
vives => *vivís*
_


----------



## hfpardue

Pero matiasnadamas, ¿hay gente que realmente diga la _s_?

No he escuchado "¿Qué queri*s*?" nunca jamás aquí.
Ni "tení*s*". Parece que siempre dejan afuera la *s*
Pero por otra parte, no llevo mucho tiempo aquí.


----------



## MarX

hfpardue said:


> Pero matiasnadamas, ¿hay gente que realmente diga la _s_?
> 
> No he escuchado "¿Qué queri*s*?" nunca jamás aquí.
> Ni "tení*s*". Parece que siempre dejan afuera la *s*
> Pero por otra parte, no llevo mucho tiempo aquí.


Hola hfpardue!
A lo mejor lo que escribió ieraclub te ayudará.


ieracub said:


> El voseo siempre se realiza con perdida o aspiración de las s, que más arriba he representado con una h. La aspiración es más evidente cuando la palabra que sigue es una consonante y tiende a desaparecer si la que sigue es una vocal:
> 
> _No te qued*í* ahí._
> _No te qued*íh* parado._
> 
> 
> Estos son los tiempos verbales voseados usando como ejemplo los verbos amar, beber y vivir y usando la _h _cuando creo que es más frecuente que haya aspiración y no pérdida de la _s_
> 
> Indicativo
> Presente (amas, bebes, vives): amai, bebíh, vivíh.
> Pret. imperf. (amabas, bebías, vivías): amabai, bebíai, vivíai
> Pret. perf. (amaste, bebiste, viviste): Al igual que en otrso países, puede aparecer una s (aspirada) al final _amasteh, bebisteh, vivisteh, _pero se considera muy poco prestigioso.
> Futuro (amaré, beberé, viviré): amaríh, beberíh, viviríh (poco usados y sólo con valor de probabilidad o conjetura _"¿no seríh tú el que está enamorado de Daniela?"_
> Condicional (amaría, bebería, viviría): amaríai, beberíai, viviríai.
> Subjuntivo
> Presente (ame, beba, viva): amíh, bebai, vivai.
> Pretérito (amara, bebiera, viviera): amarai, bebierai, vivierai. (Las formas _amases_, _bebieses_, _vivieses_ no se vosean).
> Futuro (No se vosea, ni se tutea, ni se "ustedea", ni nada)
> El imperativo no se vosea.


La aspiración de las eses (y zetas) es muy fuerte en Chile y Andalucía.


----------



## hfpardue

MarX said:


> Hola hfpardue!
> A lo mejor lo que escribió ieraclub te ayudará.
> 
> La aspiración de las eses (y zetas) es muy fuerte en Chile y Andalucía.


 
Sí, gracias por la cita, sólo quería saber si algunas personas en Chile en realidad pronunciaban la s, porque yo no la había escuchado nunca.


----------



## MarX

hfpardue said:


> Sí, gracias por la cita, sólo quería saber si algunas personas en Chile en realidad pronunciaban la s, porque yo no la había escuchado nunca.


De nuevo te podrá ayudar lo que ieraclub escribió.


ieracub said:


> El voseo *siempre* se realiza con perdida o aspiración de las s, que más arriba he representado con una h. La aspiración es más evidente cuando la palabra que sigue es una consonante y tiende a desaparecer si la que sigue es una vocal:
> 
> _No te qued*í* ahí._
> _No te qued*íh* parado._


Tampoco la _-s_ en *vos* nunca se pronuncia como _s_. O se aspira (_voh)_ o se pierde (_vo_).

El asento 'e loh chilenoh eh la raja, no!

Salúoh!


----------



## matiasnadamas

MarX lo que dije anteriormente es tal cual como se usa todos los dias por todas las personas, pero el futuro en Chile no existe practicamente tu beberís tu comerís, nunca se usa ese tipo de futuro sino que se usa : tu vai a beber, tu vai a comer, se entiende? es como "iré a tu casa" eso aca NO se usa, usamos "voy a ir a tu casa", el porqué?, no tengo idea, igual si me preguntái porque usamos ese tipo de voseo, supongo que viene de la antiguedad, puesto que tienen mucha relacion al español de España valga la rebundancia. Espero haberte dejado claro con eso de los tiempos futuros, aunque si usaramos ese futuro diriamos beberái o comerái ( que enrealidad es lo correcto, y no "beberís o comerís") puesto que la forma es "beberAS" y comerAS" y como dije si el verbo termina en as cambia a ai. 
Para la otra persona que tiene un sonic de imagen que no recuerdo el nombre (jejeje), las S en Chile cuando hablamos para enfatizar si suenan.... depende de la persona, si yo las quiero decir, perfectamente las digo, lo mismo que deciamos antes con eso del "voh'" en chile se dice vo' por la aspiracion de la s (voS) que todos ya saben, se entiende el punto? ( a pesar d que es mas comun el tu, el vo' seria para ocaciones, emm, es realmente dificil explicar tu propia forma de hablar a veces jeje ..es mas informal eso!) , aunque en Argentina si ponís atencion, tambien se escucha vo' a veces cuando va al medio de la oración porque tambien existe el fenomeno de aspíracion de la "s" por supuesto nunca a tal grado como el fenomeno en Chile... OJO que aspiracion de S no es lo mismo que comerse las letras s porque sino hablariamos algo asi: nosotrotenemoqueconocernomejor.. se entiende?, sino que hay una especia de sonsonete alfinal nosotro' tenemo' que conocerno' mejor ( lo cual aca se pronuncia muy rapido).
OTRA COSA importante, NO en cada oracion decimos po, eso seria ridiculo y rebundante, y menos en preguntas, eso no existe. el po vendria siendo el "pues" entonces eso no calza para nada en pregunta. El po se usa solo para enfatizar una oración:
por ejemplo: hola como estai? - bien - vai a ir a la fiesta a la noche? - si po, obvio.
Pero para nada se usa en cada oracion que decimos, seria raro no? jeje 

Saludos.


saludos!


----------



## hfpardue

matiasnadamas said:


> OTRA COSA importante, NO en cada oracion decimos po, eso seria ridiculo y rebundante, y menos en preguntas, eso no existe. el po vendria siendo el "pues" entonces eso no calza para nada en pregunta. El po se usa solo para enfatizar una oración:
> por ejemplo: hola como estai? - bien - vai a ir a la fiesta a la noche? - si po, obvio.
> Pero para nada se usa en cada oracion que decimos, seria raro no? jeje
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> saludos!


 
Fue una broma, por eso puse la carita.


----------



## MarX

matiasnadamas said:


> nosotrotenemoqueconocernomejor.. se entiende?, sino que hay una especia de sonsonete alfinal nosotro' tenemo' que conocerno' mejor ( lo cual aca se pronuncia muy rapido).



Muchas gracias, Matias!

Entendí lo que querís decir. La S no se pierde completamente, sino suena como H en inglés.
Entonceh: nosotroh tenemoh que conocernoh mejor. 


Tengo otra pregunta:
Cómo decís "Don't give up!" en "chileno"?

*No te dís por vencid@!*
o
*No te deís por vencid@!
*o más bien
*No te rindái!*
?

Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

deis -> dis: no te dis por vencido
veis -> vis (versión tradicional) o veís (versión nueva)
habéis -> habís (versión tradicional) o hai (versión nueva)
comeréis -> comerís (versión tradicional) o comerái (versión nueva)

Como dije en otro hilo con respecto a "erís", las versiones tradicionales son etimológicamente correctas pero menos prestigiosas, al menos en Santiago.

Con respecto al futuro, Matías dice que no se usa (tú beberís, tú comerís) pero se usa la misma forma verbal para frases hipotéticas: tú comerís/comerái cebollas crudas que tenís tan mal aliento. Buscando en Google encontré las siguientes frases: ¿no serís gay?,  ¿no serái marica?, ¿no serái lesbi?, no serái vos el flaite; la picante serái vos, cabra; cómo serís de aweonao, ¿serís capaz?, vos serái friki.


----------



## MarX

Hey guys! I'm back! 

First of all, thank you so much for the replies so far.

I've watched some TV shows from Chile and it's apparent that the voseo is used _a lot_ in the spoken language.

What I'd like to know is whether there are songs (or books, magazines, etc.) where you actually use voseo.

Cheers!


MarX


----------



## El intérprete

Hey, MarX.  The Voseo Chileno is alive and well.  Some friends came up from La Unión and were all about it.  One of them tried to get me to say this:

Avísame cuando no me entendai.

I had been saying "Avísame cuando no me entiendas."

The Spanish in this country is like a completely different language.  With all the slang from Southern Chile it is hard for me even to keep track of what people are talking about sometimes.  But, nonetheless, Chileans are awesome, and their Spanish is nothing short of that. Come here and you'll experience a new world of Spanish.  I thought my Spanish was pretty good and then came down here and didn't have a clue what people were saying.


----------



## MarX

Hey Intérprete.
I know what you're talking about.  Chilean Spanish is among the hardest Spanish accents to understand, but at the same time it's also one of my favourite.
I realized that the Chilean voseo is alive and well in the spoken language. I'd like to know, though, if you actually get to read or hear it sometimes in song lyrics, books (like novels), magazines, etc.
AFAIK you see and hear it in a few ads, like "No querís más guerra?" (can be seen in Wikipedia) or "Por qué no te probái esto?" (I think it was from a beer brand).

Anyway, thanks for sharing, y que te divirtái bien en Chile! 

Saludos


----------



## El intérprete

I haven't watched a lot of TV but from what little I've seen I can tell you that the voseo is used in soap operas.  The news is delivered in pretty plain Spanish.  The newspapers are written in fairly standard Spanish, except La Cuarta which is all Chilean slang and really hard for me to read. There are some advertisements that use the voseo, but in general things are written in correct Spanish.  It's hard to make a general statement about how people speak Spanish here because there are several differences among age groups and social registers.  Almost everyone under 30 seems to say "¿Cómo estai?", I think.  It is friendly and not perceived as uneducated street talk or anything like that.  The use of usted is another matter altogether, which you might want to open a thread about.  A number of people have told me to use tú with them after hearing me address them with usted.


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias, Intérprete!
I also noticed that voseo is not that strange at all in the spoken language. I even saw a movie once where the pronoun *vos* was used.
Have you ever read a novel or a short story or an article where voseo is used?

From what I've seen and heard so far, it seems that Chile is a largely _tuteante_ country, with voseo and tuteo verbs used quite interchangeably. The use of _usted_ is much more limited compared to Colombia, where even friends _usted_ each other. Yet I also read that in Chile, it's not unusual to _usted_ little children.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Zamora

Queridos chilenos,

Os agradecería profundamente que me mataseis una curiosidad. Sé que entre vosotros conviven el "tú" y el "vos". Pero cuando el "vos" viene usado, tratándose del verbo "ser" en segunda persona del singular, ¿se dice "Vos sos" igual que en Argentina?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Voseando

-CAIN- said:


> Lástima haber llegado tarde a esta interesante discusión, creo que ya está todo dicho.
> Concuerdo con lo expresado por ieracub y en parte por lo dicho por estrella del sur.
> Quiero, y a pesar de caer en la majadería, insistir en que el voseo en Chile se restringe al habla coloquial informal, por tanto si vienes conociendo recientemente a una persona, no es conveniente utilizarlo, menos aún el "voh/vos" que se usa de una forma claramente despectiva.
> 
> Por otra parte Marx, creo que tu castellano es excelente, para el poco tiempo que llevas aprendiéndolo.


Siento algo similar, Cain. Este es un tema que me ha interesado desde fines del siglo pasado. No es broma... Tanto en el hogar y la  escuela no estaba permitido (Andrés Bello). En 'The Loss of the 'voseo' in Chilean Spanish': Evidence in Literature, de Gregory Newall, vemos un estudio sobre su pérdida. Pero bien se discute aquí su nuevo auge, al menos oralmente. ¿Algún comentario sobre las razones de su resurgimiento? - ¡Mil gracias y saludos!


----------



## Voseando

anthodocheio said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering the same thing. What's going on with voseo and the subjuntive in Argentina.. How much accepted is it?





MarX said:


> Gracias, Cain!
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo.
> Por lo visto los argentinos no se avergüenzan de su voseo, de ahí que hayan ganado respeto aun de la RAE, mientras en otros países donde también existe el voseo, lo consideran como una falla del idioma, por lo menos en la lengua escrita. Una pena, en mi opinión.


Totalmente de acuerdo con sus reflexiones, Marx. Y en Chile, ahora es como una explosión en el habla de casi todos los estratos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Ricardo Zamora said:


> Queridos chilenos,
> 
> Os agradecería profundamente que me mataseis una curiosidad. Sé que entre vosotros conviven el "tú" y el "vos". Pero cuando el "vos" viene usado, tratándose del verbo "ser" en segunda persona del singular, ¿se dice "Vos sos" igual que en Argentina?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


En #13 el forista dice que es "voh soi" y no como en Argentina "vos sos".


----------



## Bevj

Unfortunately this very old thread does not comply with our current forum guidelines because the original question is very broad and cites multiple examples. The thread is therefore being closed. 
Thank you to all who contributed.


----------

